# It’s Not Been a Great Day of News for Tesla’s Autopilot



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Telsa's semi-autonomous driving technology came under renewed scrutiny on Thursday. The Washington Post first reported on an incident from earlier in September in which a Tesla Model S crashed when the owner tried to activate the "Summon" self-parking feature. Within an hour, Jalopnik then reported that an over-the-air update to customers' Model 3 cars has been disabling the autopilot functions altogether.

North Carolina IT consultant Mangesh Gururaj told the Post that his wife was trying to back out of the garage in the family's Tesla. They had relied on "Summon" and other autonomous driving features in the past without incident, but this time around their car abruptly veered into the garage's side wall and lost its front end. Gururaj claims that the car would have kept moving if his wife had not hit the brakes. Tesla declined to provide Gururaj with information about the crash, even though it had retrieved the car logs to investigate. "You are responsible for the operation of your vehicle even during summon mode," the company told him in an email.

Gururaj says that he will only drive his Model S manually from now on. A group of Model 3 owners discovered this week, though, that they currently don't even have the option to engage the autonomous features. According to Jalopnik, Telsa had been pushing out an update on Tuesday and Wednesday that was meant to make the autopilot more adept at navigating lane changes, traffic lights, stop signs, and highway ramps. A Tesla owner told Jalopnik that after the update failed, they reached out to a company representative, who said it was a "known issue." The owner discovered the next day that all the autopilot features were disabled. Several other owners on the Tesla Motors Club forum recounted similar experiences. Tesla has reportedly been telling customers that the issue will be fixed by Friday.

.....

However, some argue that Tesla has been overstating the competence of its self-driving technology, which can be dangerous because many of the autonomous features are still in the beta-testing phase. "People get lulled into a false sense of security," Cathy Chase, president of the Advocates for Highway and Auto Safety, told the Washington Post. "The Tesla approach is risky at best and deadly at worst."

Tesla's website claims, "All Tesla vehicles produced in our factory, including Model 3, have the hardware needed for full self-driving capability at a safety level substantially greater than that of a human driver." And CEO Elon Musk himself boasted that the Summon feature would be able to steer a car across the country to meet its owner by 2018.

The entire article at https://slate.com/technology/2018/09/tesla-autopilot-problems-elon-musk.html

Elon brother, I feel your pain. That's why you developed the habit of smoking joints. In public. Better drop the Autopilot feature that is ruining your cars and reputation, and get back on track. In my opinion Tesla is s good car and you were right to be stubborn and fight the car industry and build an electric car.

But now, you are stubborn in a wrong way, and if you don't believe me, watch yourself smoking that joint. It looks pathetic.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

I’m starting to wonder if Tesla will even survive.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

It can't even navigate a homeowner's garage without smashing into something. Musk wants us to believe it can drive itself across the entire country without killing someone?  Musk is a man of many talents, including stand-up comic!

Let me guess...a backup human driver will be sitting behind the wheel at all times during this amazing cross-country journey that has yet to happen, and probably never will.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Maybe this is how Elon is going to convince everyone to download the update.

Tell them it's going to "Fix" autopilot and kill it with an update.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> Telsa's semi-autonomous driving technology came under renewed scrutiny on Thursday. The Washington Post first reported on an incident from earlier in September in which a Tesla Model S crashed when the owner tried to activate the "Summon" self-parking feature. Within an hour, Jalopnik then reported that an over-the-air update to customers' Model 3 cars has been disabling the autopilot functions altogether.
> 
> North Carolina IT consultant Mangesh Gururaj told the Post that his wife was trying to back out of the garage in the family's Tesla. They had relied on "Summon" and other autonomous driving features in the past without incident, but this time around their car abruptly veered into the garage's side wall and lost its front end. Gururaj claims that the car would have kept moving if his wife had not hit the brakes. Tesla declined to provide Gururaj with information about the crash, even though it had retrieved the car logs to investigate. "You are responsible for the operation of your vehicle even during summon mode," the company told him in an email.
> 
> ...


What's wrong with smoking a joint?


----------

